# I am in fact a moron



## rustyknife (Aug 20, 2011)

My allergies have been terrible this year.... I haven't had any in the past. Running nose, sneezing, general terrible hay fever type of stuff that ruins my entire day. I have spent hundreds on allergy pills, and air purifiers, seeking some sort of relief.  

I had blamed this on mowing the and possibly dust in my home, because I know I do have a dust allergy.

Well today I finally figured out what the cause is! I feel like such an idiot.

I'm am HIGHLY allergic to WD-40! It only took since Feb. to figure it out. I never machined aluminum before this year and I've been going through cans of the stuff like crazy. I always did most of my machining on the weekend, which happened to be when I would mow as well.....uhggg.

I am glad I finally figured it out!

Now the question....what will I cut aluminum with and spray on my stuff to keep it from rusting lol


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can try a squirt bottle with cooking oil.


----------



## Florian (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, you might use a coolant mist system. That reduces coolant consumption and also removes chips. 
When machinig aluminum, denatured alcohol is a way to go. But you will have to watch out that your machine does not start to rust. And there the coolant mist system is very useful as you can reduce the alcohol content to a minimum and therefore you should not have any problems with rust.

Of course, you also have to spray some oil on the milling table from time to time but you will have to do this anyway...


Or you use a coolant that is made for coolant mist systems and machining aluminum. You only will have to figure out that there are no allergic reacions with these coolants...

Cheers Florian


----------



## Anko (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi

Glad that you resolve your alergic problem! general I don't recommend to inhale any rare vapor coming from working stuff, When I started turning on the lathe I use a lot of tap-matic in my cutters and that stuff smokes a lot, also made my turning with emulsionante-oil type coolant with a brush, and I use a gas mask to work because I spent hours on the lathe and I dont want to inhale all vapors..

even for soldering circuits I use a bandana to protect me.

Please correct me if I wrong, but the WD40 is a kerosene based solution, so forget to use that or some related solution

I have switching slowly to dry turning, I will recomend to try some special aluminion turning lubricants, and take special care to see the composition to avoid alergical reactions

and stay away from all vapors in life (exept steam )

hope to help

Saludos!


----------



## cfellows (Aug 20, 2011)

Somebody told me that denatured alcohol works pretty well as a tapping fluid for aluminum. Don't know if that's true or how it would transfer to machining. Might be worth a try if you have some on hand. I've also heard that kerosene works as a cutting fluid for alcohol. Again, never tried it myself and I don't even know where you could buy it. Maybe diesel fuel would work as well?

Chuck


----------



## MachineTom (Aug 20, 2011)

I stay away from mist and coolant, these products have done well for me, with no problems.

For AL milling and lathe drilling CRC cutting Oil, its in a spay can but comes out as foam, great stuff, Ferrous and non-ferrous material, With the nozzle you can but a string or a drop just where it needs to be, for that reason much less usage and mess.

For drilling and tapping AlumTap made by WinBro, will cause rust after sitting a long time on Iron.

Also Re-Li-On Tapping fluid by Remi corp, Al,SS, Ti this I always use when hand tapping.

There is no smell from these products, that may mean something, I don't know.


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 20, 2011)

The way around your problem may be to buy the WD40 in a 1 gallon container, and use it with a brush instead.

This worked for a good friend of mine who has an allergy to the sprayed stuff.


John


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 20, 2011)

Paraffin (kerosene) is good for cutting Aluminium Alloys.

Vic.


----------



## JohnS (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks John, I think you were referring to me. I discovered two or three years ago that WD40 brought on a skin rash and John suggested that I should try applying with a brush rather than an aerosol and for me it was the answer. 

I am also allergic to Latex and simple research revealed that WD40 and Latex share common chemical ingredients. I now use either Vinyl or Nitrile gloves when I need hand protection.

John-Som


----------



## Florian (Aug 20, 2011)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Somebody told me that denatured alcohol works pretty well as a tapping fluid for aluminum. Don't know if that's true or how it would transfer to machining.



Hey Chuck

It does work really well for machining aluminum. Turning, boring and also milling does work pretty well and the surfaces that it produces are quite good. 

But there is also a disadvantage: It may cause some rust on your machine if you do not dry up all the alcohol after machining and additionaly spray some oil on the machine to protect it. 

I have been using denatured alcohol several times for machinig aluinum and have always been happy with the results. 

BUT you will have to keep a window opened, ohterwise you will get tipsy from the vapors... ;D (Especially when machinig for a longer time...)

Cheers Florian


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 20, 2011)

Just use kerosene for aluminum. It's the old standard and nothing has changed. It still works great. It won't cause rust on ferrous metals either, the way that any of the alcohols can.


----------



## Stan (Aug 21, 2011)

Until you try different products you won't know what doesn't bother you. You don't know what it is in the WD40 that is the allergen. If it is the petroleum base, then anything with a petroleum base will all cause a reaction.

Another possible choice for an excellent lubricant for aluminum is A-9. I used if for more than 39 years and it is so good that you can drip it into a hole with a seized tap and the tap will release.


----------



## Mosey (Aug 21, 2011)

John-Som  said:
			
		

> Thanks John, I think you were referring to me. I discovered two or three years ago that WD40 brought on a skin rash and John suggested that I should try applying with a brush rather than an aerosol and for me it was the answer.
> 
> I am also allergic to Latex and simple research revealed that WD40 and Latex share common chemical ingredients. I now use either Vinyl or Nitrile gloves when I need hand protection.
> 
> John-Som


Not to sound like a nut, but WD-40 (Benzene) has been linked to MDS and Leukemia. Google it.


----------



## rustyknife (Aug 21, 2011)

I really do not think that I am allergic to petroleum products. I'm an automotive technician and am around petroleum products constantly, as well as all kinds of aerosols of terrible chemicals. I haven't the foggiest idea what is in the WD-40 that tears me up, but it definately is miserable and unique to that product.

Very odd....

Scary stuff about benzene :-\ All of this definately makes me think twice now about the smoke pouring off the metal

Regards

Eric


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 21, 2011)

Rusty do not beat on yourself.Who'd'v though that that stuff would give one person that much trouble. The good thing is it is something relatively easy to avoid. do not use the stuff myself at least not very much or often still have the symptoms you mentioned wish I knew what to avoid. 
Tin


----------



## doc1955 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is what I use a general purpose coolant.





1 gallon will go a long ways just mix with distilled water at about 5% and put in a small squirt bottle.
I have it in my flood coolant tank as well but a small squirt bottle works pretty good for where you don't have flood coolant available. 
I won't use kerosene because I can't stand the smell of it and alcohol may work ok but the fire hazard with just a spark and the fumes you could have a problem. Anyway I like Trim Sol


http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=19507263&PMAKA=319-3899


----------



## tups (Aug 21, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a nut, but WD-40 (Benzene) has been linked to MDS and Leukemia. Google it.



I don't think there is a significant amount of benzene in WD-40 - so no need to be scared of it, beyond the usual alkane low surface tension warning, which will likely get it into your lungs and cause inflammation if you try and swallow it. In se, it has low toxicity, and based on its ingredients, it's not a cancer-suspected agent either.

http://www.wd40.com/files/pdf/wd_40tec16952473.pdf

it's also metioned in this annual report. WD-40 contains petroleum derivates, and they are sure as hell smart enough to ask their suppliers to guarantee them that there is no benzene in the Stoddard's solvent that is supplied to them.


http://www.secinfo.com/d14D5a.t3rh.htm

Another result of the lawyers smelling money...


Cris


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 21, 2011)

WD-40 has a good portion of what can be very similar to kerosene.

I have some very bizarre allergies as well. I think I'm allergic to hydrocarbons in general. I play with model airplanes and associated engines. Some engines run kerosene, and if I'm testing an engine on the bench for an extended period I have to pay attention to avoid the exhaust and usually only do it on windy days that will carry away the fumes. It could be the oil mist emitted by the engines as well. i've haven't really tracked it down. I'm very sensitive to certain smells including most flowers and perfumes, but am generally congested and can't smell much of anything. I know coffee and tea don't help, but can't seem to shake both.

I would consider odorless lamp oil. I use it in my shop for aluminum in the lathe.

Greg


----------

